# TKTS Booths in NYC



## Marcia3641 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi...
Heading to New York for five days starting 6/23 and I want to make sure I see as many Broadway shows as possible since I didn't see any on my last visit. Are there anything I need to know about getting discount tickets at these half off booths? Thanks in advance.

Marcia


----------



## learnalot (Jun 17, 2012)

Marcia3641 said:


> Hi...
> Heading to New York for five days starting 6/23 and I want to make sure I see as many Broadway shows as possible since I didn't see any on my last visit. Are there anything I need to know about getting discount tickets at these half off booths? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Marcia



There is a TKTS app for android and ipad/iphone available that will show ou realtime availability for the day.  Also has the hours and locations for the booths.  Best availability will be for Tues through Thurs shows.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 17, 2012)

TKTS Lines are nowhere near as long at the South Street Seaport TKTS location than the Times Square location.

If possible, get your tickets from the South Street Seaport location.  The rules to get tickets are slightly different for that location - so be sure to check the TKTS website for the full details.


Richard


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jun 17, 2012)

learnalot said:


> There is a TKTS app for android and ipad/iphone available that will show ou realtime availability for the day.  Also has the hours and locations for the booths.  Best availability will be for Tues through Thurs shows.



Thank you. I just downloaded it on my Tablet.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jun 17, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> TKTS Lines are nowhere near as long at the South Street Seaport TKTS location than the Times Square location.
> 
> If possible, get your tickets from the South Street Seaport location.  The rules to get tickets are slightly different for that location - so be sure to check the TKTS website for the full details.
> 
> ...



I will check out the website.


----------



## windje2000 (Jun 17, 2012)

Marcia3641 said:


> Hi...
> Heading to New York for five days starting 6/23 and I want to make sure I see as many Broadway shows as possible since I didn't see any on my last visit. Are there anything I need to know about getting discount tickets at these half off booths? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Marcia



TDF operates three TKTS Discount Booths in New York City





> 1. The Times Square Booth sells day-of-performance tickets only.
> 2. The South Street Seaport Booth sells tickets to evening performances on the day of the performance and matinee tickets the day before.
> 3. The Downtown Brooklyn Booth sells tickets to evening performances on the day of the performance and matinee tickets the day before as well as tickets to Brooklyn performing arts events.



Note the rules for matinees at the South Street and Brooklyn locations




> PLEASE NOTE: *Matinee tickets are sold on the day before the performance at TKTS Downtown Brooklyn and TKTS South Street Seaport.* NO tickets are sold for the matinee ON THE DAY OF the performance at these locations



LINK to the official website


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jun 17, 2012)

windje2000 said:


> TDF operates three TKTS Discount Booths in New York City
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## jackio (Jun 17, 2012)

learnalot said:


> There is a TKTS app for android and ipad/iphone available that will show ou realtime availability for the day.  Also has the hours and locations for the booths.  Best availability will be for Tues through Thurs shows.



Thank you for that information.  I also downloaded it.


----------



## abbekit (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't forget to look into getting rush tickets, not always just for students.  Look on websites like Broadway Box to get details for other discounts, standing in line at a TKTS booth isn't the only way to get good prices.


----------



## JOBILLBORF (Jun 19, 2012)

Try broadwaybox.com  I use this site for my tickets.   We do not have the time to wait on line.  You also get better tickets and a discount. 

Have fun.    We live in ny


----------



## stonebroke (Jun 19, 2012)

*CASH*

If I remember correctly TKTS is Cash only.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 19, 2012)

stonebroke said:


> If I remember correctly TKTS is Cash only.



That might be the case at the Times Square TKTS but not so at the South Street Seaport TKTS location - they take credit cards and cash.


Richard


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jun 20, 2012)

thank u for the additional sites. i will research them tomorrow. also, if you can recommend some must see shows that would be great. i am opening to seeing anything.


----------



## tombo (Jun 20, 2012)

I started a thread about Harvey. It stars Jim Parsons who plays Sheldon on the Big Bang Theory. It is the play that they made a movie about years ago starring Jimmy Stewart. We loved the play and the cast. Read the thread below. Small theatre, no bad seats (closer is better), plenty of leg room.

The most fun play we went to was Rock Of Ages. If you like 70'/80's rock (Foreigner, Poison, Van Halen, etc) you will be able to sing along with every song. It is a fun, funny play and people often get up and dance. After seeing the play you can see the movie just out starring Tom Cruise. Small theatre, no bad seats, NO LEG ROOM.

War horse was very good. It is amazing and before you know it the puppeteers having you falling in love with the horses even though they aren't real. It also is a movie which you can watch after you get home. It is at the Lincoln center with a nice theatre, lots of leg room, and no bad seats. Being farther back is actually better as the stage and production is large.

In the past I have seen The Lion King which is one of my all time favorites and a must see. Wicked is supposed to be great (my son saw it) but I have not seen it. Also Evita which now stars Ricky Martin. Phantom of the Opera which was good.  Book of Mormonis sold out months in advance so too late to get tickets other than from scalpers (I tried). The jersey Boys (I didn't see it because one musical is enough and I like personally the rock 70's more than Franki Valli 50's). Annie is a classic (have seen it). Jesus Christ Superstar revival from the 70's. Chicago is great musical ( have seen it).


----------

